# Canon EOS 5D Mark IV to be Announced August 25, 2016 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

```
<p>We’re told that the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV will be announced on August 25, 2016 if you’re based in North America.</p>
<p>The camera will be launched with a new EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II kit along with another current lens kit.</p>
<p>We’re not sure if the new EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III will be announced the same day, or get a separate announcement ahead of Photokina.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*</strong></p>
<p>I don’t know what time of day the announcement will come on August 25, 2016, it could be at 11PM EST, as they have done before. This would make it an August 26, 2016 announcement for a lot of the planet.</p>
<p><em>Lots more to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2016)

[CR3]? Good! 



Canon Rumors said:


> ... Lots more to come …



So let's hope that there 'll be some additional teasing information 'til August 25, 2016. 
Otherwise bad weather summer days might become a little bit boring 

Thanks to CR for providing this fun to us 8)


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 21, 2016)

It's probably got a number of features never seen on a Canon 5D Mark IV previously.


----------



## GuyF (Jul 21, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> It's probably got a number of features never seen on a Canon 5D Mark IV previously.



Pah, that's just speculation. 

Blurry images add to the hype: http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d4.html


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 21, 2016)

would wait to see if Canon adopts good 4k video and dumps the old CF slot in favour of faster CFast cards.


----------



## infared (Jul 21, 2016)

I am looking forward to seeing the new 5D Mark IV...but I doubt that I will be buying one. I still love my 5D3. It really checks most of my FF photography need boxes. Also, I use my mirrorless system about 80-90% of the time now...so..even though I do have about 10 Canon-mount lenses....I am most likely not going to put a wad of cash in a high-priced intro body. Perhaps in a year or so when the "early-adopter" price drops a grand or two. ...but I may be out of the system by then. 
I am hoping that it is a tremendous body though!!!!! It has to be.


----------



## midluk (Jul 21, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> It's probably got a number of features never seen on a Canon 5D Mark IV previously.


I'm pretty sure *all* its features have never been seen on a Canon 5D Mark IV before.


----------



## romanr74 (Jul 21, 2016)

midluk said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably got a number of features never seen on a Canon 5D Mark IV previously.
> ...


I'm very positive on this one too...


----------



## Guillaume GLEIZE (Jul 21, 2016)

Like many I can't wait to read his characteristics ...

I will balance those characteristics and price to buy it or not. But with respect for everyone preferences, I'm a fan of the Mp (for many concrete reasons) but I think the 5DSR 50Mp is maybe too much and I dream of something between 20Mp and 50Mp ... so the only thing I'm sure about me and the 5D4 is:

- If only 24Mp ---> I won't buy it!
- If 28Mp or more ---> I'm pretty sure I'll buy it!

GG


----------



## sanj (Jul 21, 2016)

Guillaume GLEIZE said:


> Like many I can't wait to read his characteristics ...
> 
> I will balance those characteristics and price to buy it or not. But with respect for everyone preferences, I'm a fan of the Mp (for many concrete reasons) but I think the 5DSR 50Mp is maybe too much and I dream of something between 20Mp and 50Mp ... so the only thing I'm sure about me and the 5D4 is:
> 
> ...



Hmmmm. These 4 MP is the deciding factor? I don't connect with this at all.


----------



## dak723 (Jul 21, 2016)

Guillaume GLEIZE said:


> Like many I can't wait to read his characteristics ...
> 
> I will balance those characteristics and price to buy it or not. But with respect for everyone preferences, I'm a fan of the Mp (for many concrete reasons) but I think the 5DSR 50Mp is maybe too much and I dream of something between 20Mp and 50Mp ... so the only thing I'm sure about me and the 5D4 is:
> 
> ...



An interesting opinion considering that neither you nor anyone else will be able to tell the difference between a 24 and 28 MP image (even if you crop).


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Jul 21, 2016)

Wonderful news !! Just in time for most of the wedding season to have passed for haha!

Features I would like to see:

Automatic removal of fire exit signs from raw files

Covert stupid vicar mode where i can leave the 5d4 in a flower pot and fire remotely from my phone silently from outside the church

Inbuilt weight removal for all the people who ask if i can removed a stone or two

..

on a serious note, wifi control is a must have , better ISO another must have , two CF flash slots would be nice or at least a faster SD slot.

Andrew Davies Photography - North East and Yorkshire Wedding Photographer

www.andrew-davies.com


----------



## gsealy (Jul 21, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> It's probably got a number of features never seen on a Canon 5D Mark IV previously.



LOL, that is so awesome.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2016)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> Features I would like to see:
> 
> Automatic removal of fire exit signs from raw files


That made my day.   ;D

Oh how I hate those awful lights destroying any kind of available light mood.
(I know they are useful and necessary)


----------



## noms78 (Jul 21, 2016)

If announcement date is August 25, 2016. When is likely release/availability date?


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 21, 2016)

Ha, y'all are funny. This board cracks me up. 

I am pretty convinced Canon:

is *not* going to lay a turd
going to be reasonably conservative
is *not* going to try to have a camera that answers directly to any specific camera from Sony or Nikon
was taking its time to get is right, technology takes time, DIGIC 7, ADC on chip, yield for DPAF lenses in a FF sensor
is *going* to release a benchmark, jack of all, master of weddings camera
is *going* to release a camera that DXO says has inferior DR to at least one Nikon and one Sony camera  
is *going* to release a camera that is going to *piss off *at least 10% of the people on the forum
is *going* to release a camera that is going to *anger* many wives (and some husbands) of forum members, as we race to drop $3500 on a camera unseen


----------



## gsealy (Jul 21, 2016)

Regardless of what the 5DIV actually is, I will wait until people have a chance to review it and compare it to the competition. I will determine if the $3500 delivers something worthwhile that I don't already have. So we'll see.


----------



## serenaur (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the announcement! I'll be deciding what to do when I see the specs in terms of upgrading from my 5D2. So many options out there but being invested in EF mount glass and being familiar with the line weighs in favour of going up to the 5D4 and skipping the 5D3 altogether (though I have been severely tempted by it a few times!). This _could_ be a great photo/video single camera solution for me that would play directly into my needs - here's hoping!


----------



## slclick (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm more excited by the 24-105 Mk2!


----------



## nightscape123 (Jul 21, 2016)

The 5D IV will be quite exciting. I will never buy one, but it paves the way forward for the 6D II which I will almost certainly be buying. Additionally a new 24-105 f/4 would be something I would be very interested in. Combine that with a possibly new 16-35 f/2.8 and This could be an exciting last part of the year.


----------



## -1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> I don’t know what time of day the announcement will come on August 25, 2016, it could be at 11PM EST, as they have done before. This would make it an August 26, 2016 announcement for a lot of the planet.



JIT for my morning tea then!


----------



## mclaren777 (Jul 21, 2016)

Announce: August 25
Release: September 1

That would be ideal.


----------



## colorblinded (Jul 21, 2016)

sanj said:


> Guillaume GLEIZE said:
> 
> 
> > Like many I can't wait to read his characteristics ...
> ...


Same. I'd like to see higher resolution potentially, but more likely I'd be leaning towards mid 30s. Something similar to the D800s.

That'd be nice to have, but there's really only one thing (or set of things) I have found to be an occasional limiting factor for some of the types of photography I enjoy. 

Those things would be improved base ISO performance and reduced noise overall, along with better shadow quality/recovery. If they reproduce what I understand they've done with the 1DX Mark II, I'll probably be in line for one and will upgrade my Mark III a lot sooner than I usually swap cameras.


----------



## slclick (Jul 21, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> The 5D IV will be quite exciting. I will never buy one, but it paves the way forward for the 6D II which I will almost certainly be buying. Additionally a new 24-105 f/4 would be something I would be very interested in. Combine that with a possibly new 16-35 f/2.8 and This could be an exciting last part of the year.



+1


----------



## Silverstream (Jul 21, 2016)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> Wonderful news !! Just in time for most of the wedding season to have passed for haha!
> ..
> on a serious note, wifi control is a must have , better ISO another must have , two CF flash slots would be nice or at least a faster SD slot.
> www.andrew-davies.com


Wedding season varies around the world. Right now in Texas, we are at a low point. Its HOT here! But I'm hoping maybe to have it for the tail end of my fall season which starts to kick in mid-Sept through Nov. I have one wedding booked in late Jan and another highly likely the following day too.
Better ISO is my number one priority. I shoot events at iso 2000 to 2500 very regularly and if the quality at that level would double! Woohoo!!! Wifi & GPS and one Cfast slot/one SD are pretty solid on the expected feature list at this point. My dream feature is an optional EVF comparable to the EVFs on the mirrorless competition.


----------



## pvalpha (Jul 21, 2016)

colorblinded said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Guillaume GLEIZE said:
> ...



I'll just add this: if its a 28-32mp camera (I'd be shocked if they went higher than 32) then its likely a new sensor paradigm. Meaning we could not only see on sensor ADC's like the 80D, but we could also potentially see other design iterations learned from their 120mp experimental sensor. If its 24mp... then they built it on existing fabs and probably pushed the refresh rates on it to get 4k. This means more power draw and more heat (do not let your 5D4 bake for long, it will probably shut down)  They might have the ADC's on sensor... but I wouldn't hold my breath for it if its 24mp. 

Rampant speculation: The one thing that pops to mind that would make a massive difference: BSI - back side illumination. This would be a perfect implementation for BSI before moving to much higher pixel-density cameras like the 7D3 or a 5Ds/r2 without pushing the glass too hard. Lets face it, they'd have to take their optical formulas up a notch or three on the 24-70 and the 70-200 before they start flirting with a 100mp+ sensor. And probably add IS to everything. And they know their average wedding shooters aren't going to want to dump $$$$ into cfast to get half-a-dozen 512gb cards, the new computer rig necessary to process those pics (you'll need a comp with at least 16gb ram), at least 2 1tb ssd's for working, and the helium 8tb+ drives (at least 4-6 in raid) to store 'em on. And they'll need BSI anyway in order to compensate for the massive pixel density without having to shrink a supercomputer for noise reduction into a digic die. Physics is physics. You can't shrink the electronics all that much without new fabs, but if you can move them out of the way (like behind the sensor pit) you win the lotto. 

Of course, considering Canon's conservative nature - you'd have a better chance of hitting the lotto than seeing this happen. You'd see this tech in a powershot or something they gave less than two craps about before seeing it in a 5D. 

But I'd love to see DxO's reviewer's faces if Canon actually did this. On a 28-32mp camera this would probably extract a 2 fold noise reduction before processing, because the sensor pits would be double or even triple the size. And you could insert dedicated DPAF sensors between the photosite arrays. Add to the on sensor ADC and voila a camera that will beat Nikon and Sony at everything except raw pixel count. And knowing Canon it will outperform whatever specs they actually publish in August.


----------



## bandido (Jul 21, 2016)

infared said:


> Perhaps in a year or so when the "early-adopter" price drops a grand or two.



LMAO...Lets see. The Canon 5d mark iii was announced more than 4 years ago at $3,499. The same camera today is $2,499...even with the imminent announcement of a replacement next month. That's exactly $1,000 discount on a model that is 4 years and 4 months old and soon to be replaced.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2016)

bandido said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps in a year or so when the "early-adopter" price drops a grand or two.
> ...



+1. The price of the 5D3 has been one of Canon's most durable over the years. Don't hold your breath for deep discounts.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2016)

Six months after the 5D MK III was released, I pre-ordered one, and then bought a 2nd one from Adorama for $2750 in a one day sale, and received enough points to buy a spare Canon battery. This time, I'm not sure if I'll buy one right away, but just wait.

I think that $3600 is overpriced by a huge amount.


----------



## pedro (Jul 21, 2016)

I am happy for everyone waiting for a 5DIV. As a former 5D3 shooter today after insurance fully covered the loss when I lost it due to an assault, I bought a 6D and I really like it. As I do mostly low light a 6DII at 24 MP with enhanced high ISO would be a good upgrade. 

Question: What IQ improvement can be expected from on chip ADC sensor tech over the current 6D, at let's say 24-28 MP? I hope they don't cross the 24 MP line...

And then I read this at the new camera site:
Hope that this isn't true. 24 MP are enough.

32MP sensor / 24.2MP mode
61 AF Points (41 cross-type)
DIGIC 7+ (Single)
7fps
ISO 100-51,200 (expandable options)
3.2″ touchscreen LCD
CFast/SD card slots
Wifi built-in
GPS built-in
BG-E20 battery grip
LP-E20 battery
Slight weight reduction


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 21, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> It's probably got a number of features never seen on a Canon 5D Mark IV previously.



Yes, every single feature.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 21, 2016)

Silverstream said:


> Andrew Davies Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful news !! Just in time for most of the wedding season to have passed for haha!
> ...



Very true, but you know there are a whole lot of wedding photographers who could not shoot weddings this past spring and summer because all they had were 5D Mark IIIs. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 21, 2016)

slclick said:


> I'm more excited by the 24-105 Mk2!



JUST this morning thinking of what a great workhorse the 24-105 is, that if I could only have one lens, that would be it, and, of course, wondering when we'd get a version II! A little better optics overall, less distortion wide, new gen IS, yes, yes, yes.

Go, Canon, go!


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 21, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> It's probably got a number of features never seen on a Canon 5D Mark IV previously.



A+
 : ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more excited by the 24-105 Mk2!
> ...



The decision to go here after moving the 24-105 downmarket with the non-L version seems perplexing at best. The demand for a great 24-105L II is there, I have no doubt, but it seemed like Canon had abandoned the 24-105 as a higher end tool in favor of a sharper 24-70 lens.

My question is this: _why did they even make_ the 24-70 f/4L IS, that great macro mode, etc. if you are effectively going to obsolete that lens with a new 24-105L?

- A


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> My question is this: _why did they even make_ the 24-70 f/4L IS, that great macro mode, etc. if you are effectively going to obsolete that lens with a new 24-105L?
> 
> - A


My guess/answer is that Canon was trying to die out the 24-105L and to replace it by the 24-70/4L for what ever reason (production costs, etc.) But the market denied that. So they had to make the 24-105LII. 
I definitly prefer the later way 8)


----------



## C_Raven (Jul 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



An interesting question. Probably the new 24-105 will not have the macro mode, so that will be the differentiator. Or maybe the 24-70 didn't sell as much as they expected and they are effectively phasing it out, as Maximillian says.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 21, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> My guess/answer is that Canon was trying to die out the 24-105L and to replace it by the 24-70/4L for what ever reason (production costs, etc.) But the market denied that. So they hat to make the 24-105LII.
> I definitly prefer the later way 8)





C_Raven said:


> An interesting question. Probably the new 24-105 will not have the macro mode, so that will be the differentiator. Or maybe the 24-70 didn't sell as much as they expected and they are effectively phasing it out, as Maximillian says.



You're both likely correct. The 24-70 f/4L IS likely didn't perform commercially. It opened at $1,499 and plummeted in price thereafter. It's up there with the 24/28/35 IS refresh lenses in that they all are optically terrific but were ridiculously overpriced for that they offered.

I don't know what it is, but I love the IS refresh lenses and that 24-70 f/4L IS. I guess I dig less popular lenses. 

- A


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Sometimes a blunder is a blunder. No subtext.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> I don't know what it is, *but I love the IS refresh lenses* and that 24-70 f/4L IS. I guess I dig less popular lenses.
> 
> - A


Me, too. Bought the 35/2 IS and fell in love with it. Give me more money and the other ones are mine, too. 
And definitly, if Canon was making "your"  50/1.x IS I'd be in the crowd for getting it as well. (Still I belive, they won't, but I'd also like a 50/1.4 w/o IS)

But a f4 zoom must deliver more reach than 70 mm. So here I was always with the 24-105.


----------



## adventureous (Jul 21, 2016)

I will hold off on a purchase until we see real world images. I have heard when shown the same photo taken under "normal" conditions, most people can't tell the difference between a 5D2 and 5D3. Since I don't get paid to shoot sports or low light events, that is the reason I did not get the 5D3, can't tell a difference in image quality. Now under the same conditions if there is a noticeable difference in image quality between the 5D3 and 5D4, I will get the 5D4. I need a new body as mine has higher clicks and acts up sometimes, but if there is no noticeable difference between the 5D3 and 5D4 image quality, I will get a grey market 5D3 and install magic lantern, and spend the rest on better glass such as a Zeiss 135 or Canon 135 for about the same price as 5D4, knowing then I will get a noticeable difference in image quality. Since the 5D2 and 5D3 produce similar still images and are bulletproof for me, the image quality is where I want improvement. My customers don't want image improvement, I do.


----------



## AdamBotond (Jul 21, 2016)

Can't wait! Probably the most anticipated Canon rig in years! For me it is, at least. 
Too bad they have scheduled the release to August as I won't have enough time to get one for the deer rut in September. Releasing in April would have been just better for most of us I guess. 
Anyway, the upcoming 5D IV will be decisive for my invests, as well. If that rig rocks, I will step up from my 6D, if its just a minor step up over the 5D III, I will rather invest in fast telephoto glass.
Waiting more than a month for the annoucement will be tough, that's for sure!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 21, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what it is, *but I love the IS refresh lenses* and that 24-70 f/4L IS. I guess I dig less popular lenses.
> ...



Maximillian, I think you summed it up exactly--if we sacrifice the f/stop, the added versatility of extra reach is necessary. And the fact that a great natural light event/photojournalism standard (for both Canon and Nikon) such as the 24-70mm 2.8 would have an identical focal length but at f/4 just made most potential buyers scratch their heads and look at either the 2.8 or the 24-105.

I've never accepted the argument that f/4 is the new f/2.8 because of better high ISO performance. (Or a need to just accept lower production costs? What stinkin' thinkin'.)


----------



## thepancakeman (Jul 21, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> It's probably got a number of features never seen on a Canon 5D Mark IV previously.



Not only that, but it will be the single greatest camera that Canon has ever released in August of 2016!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 21, 2016)

adventureous said:


> I will hold off on a purchase until we see real world images. I have heard when shown the same photo taken under "normal" conditions, most people can't tell the difference between a 5D2 and 5D3. Since I don't get paid to shoot sports or low light events, that is the reason I did not get the 5D3, can't tell a difference in image quality. Now under the same conditions if there is a noticeable difference in image quality between the 5D3 and 5D4, I will get the 5D4. I need a new body as mine has higher clicks and acts up sometimes, but if there is no noticeable difference between the 5D3 and 5D4 image quality, I will get a grey market 5D3 and install magic lantern, and spend the rest on better glass such as a Zeiss 135 or Canon 135 for about the same price as 5D4, knowing then I will get a noticeable difference in image quality. Since the 5D2 and 5D3 produce similar still images and are bulletproof for me, the image quality is where I want improvement. My customers don't want image improvement, I do.



What about the 5DIII's improved AF, which allowed more keepers, more flexible composition, and more action shots possible? If none of that matters, as is true for many still-life and controlled formal portrait images, you remind us of how good 5DII still is.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> My question is this: _why did they even make_ the 24-70 f/4L IS, that great macro mode, etc. if you are effectively going to obsolete that lens with a new 24-105L?



It's the equivalent of a 18-55 EF-S lens. It will be the discounted lens for basic kits for the 6DII and probably for the 5D line as well. Expect to pay a premium for the new 24-105mm lens in a kit.


----------



## tonccy (Jul 21, 2016)

I will by one if:
- it has much better DR
- 4k video with best continous auto focus (following faces)
or I will buy sony video camera 4k


----------



## unfocused (Jul 21, 2016)

adventureous said:


> I will hold off on a purchase until we see real world images. I have heard when shown the same photo taken under "normal" conditions, most people can't tell the difference between a 5D2 and 5D3...that is the reason I did not get the 5D3, can't tell a difference in image quality. Now under the same conditions if there is a noticeable difference in image quality between the 5D3 and 5D4, I will get the 5D4.



It's unrealistic to expect the see any difference under "normal" conditions. Under "normal" conditions, it's not even possible to tell the difference between say, a T3i and a 1D x. 

The differences come at the margins, in post-processing and in handling and use. If you have no use for ISO above 400, no use for fast autofocus, no use for slightly improved shadow and highlight detail, no use for ergonomics, no use for weathersealing, etc., then there really is no reason to upgrade. 

Nothing wrong with that. Just don't expect a miracle from a new model. It won't happen.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 21, 2016)

unfocused said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > My question is this: _why did they even make_ the 24-70 f/4L IS, that great macro mode, etc. if you are effectively going to obsolete that lens with a new 24-105L?
> ...



Having had both the 6D and the 24-70 L IS I think that lens was produced specifically to be a lighter, smaller L match with the 6D. That combination was significantly more 'handy' than the 5D 24-105L combination. In my experience by far the largest numbers of the 'I'm selling up and getting a compact system' people have had the biggest and best zoom lenses on their FF dslr, and it's those lenses that make the system big and heavy. 

I'm guessing this new 24-105 may be quite hefty in comparison to the 24-70, so for many users I'm sure it won't be obsolete.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 21, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’re told that the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV will be announced on August 25, 2016 if you’re based in North America.</p>
> <p>The camera will be launched with a new EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II kit along with another current lens kit.</p>
> <p>We’re not sure if the new EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III will be announced the same day, or get a separate announcement ahead of Photokina.</p>
> <p><strong>*UPDATE*</strong></p>
> ...



hmm.
has canon ever announced a major product so late in the week? I thought most of their announcements were mon-> wednesday and not friday.

friday really leaves little business hours time before the weekend to get out information,etc before things shut down for the weekend.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 21, 2016)

adventureous said:


> I will hold off on a purchase until we see real world images. I have heard when shown the same photo taken under "normal" conditions, most people can't tell the difference between a 5D2 and 5D3.



You'd notice the difference in IQ if the 5D2 image was OOF and the 5DIII wasn't. Not sure when we will see any improvement in low ISO IQ on FF cameras, probably when we move to a different type of sensor altogether. 

I never upgraded to the III because the things I shoot tend to move at snails pace, but incidentally I have found that if you want reasonable centre tracking on the 5DII use a f/2.8 lens or faster and expand the focus point in servo.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 21, 2016)

My guess is that a 24-105mm f/4 L IS would be differentiated for video. Relatively low focus-breathing, relatively parfocal and with Nano-USM drive to complement the DPAF system. Basically a lens that will entice 5D-IV kit sales.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ...has canon ever announced a major product so late in the week? I thought most of their announcements were mon-> wednesday and not friday...
> ...



Nonsense.


----------



## lloyd709 (Jul 21, 2016)

The key factors for a new DSLR camera aimed at people wanting to make money with it are DR, focus performance and noise control. Canon are well aware of this and like all other 5D iterations I'm sure there will be an improvement in all of them and be a success.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 21, 2016)

lloyd709 said:


> The key factors for a new DSLR camera aimed at people wanting to make money with it are DR,



There speaks someone who clearly _doesn't_ use their camera to make money.


----------



## George D. (Jul 21, 2016)

Aug.25th. That is soon after Rio Olympics (ending 21st). Sound move. So we have one month of rumor frenzy. Let the good times roll.


----------



## lino (Jul 21, 2016)

Around 36-42 MP 5dM iv followed by a 75 MP 5dsmii


----------



## greger (Jul 21, 2016)

After the Olympics in Rio makes perfect sense. It will be fully tested with time to fix any found flaws,then release it to the public.


----------



## tron (Jul 22, 2016)

lino said:


> Around 36-42 MP 5dM iv followed by a 75 MP 5dsmii


Or 24Mp 5DMIV followed by a 50Mp 5DSRII    (yes 50Mp, not a typo  )


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2016)

My Prediction was for August 23, because they usually make the announcements on Tuesday or Wednesday. It may very well be made on Wednesday in some parts of the world, but Thursday US Time and date.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30206.msg605963#msg605963


----------



## pvalpha (Jul 22, 2016)

tron said:


> lino said:
> 
> 
> > Around 36-42 MP 5dM iv followed by a 75 MP 5dsmii
> ...


I don't think Canon plans on filling your wish. Its fish or cut bait time for them, and as much as any of us might hate it - numbers sell. They've been working on stupidly high MP sensors since 2010. Its going to be 28MP-32MP for the 5D4 and in 2017 a 100-120MP sensor for the 5Ds/r. Plus a 48MP 7D3 @ 10-12fps early 2017. I wouldn't be surprised if they were all BSI sensors too with DR that will spank anything out there. Oh, and everyone who uses Canon will be buying Cfast. _Everyone._ They might be conservative, but Canon is not stupid. Are they going to alienate some people with Cfast and high MP counts? Possibly. But no more than Sony or Nikon will as they switch to XQD exclusively. 

Time to buy three stupidly large NAS devices... one for active work and two for rotating offsite backups. Or really pick your pictures carefully.


----------



## ashmadux (Jul 22, 2016)

(hugs 5d3, speaks to it)

"We will be friends for a long time...don't you worry about that new and shiny stuff. You rock my socks."

(5d3 smiles back)

Ok, time to put down the crack


5d4 ftw


----------



## Jopa (Jul 22, 2016)

No doubt this will be a great camera. It would be awesome if Canon made it 36Mpx, not 24-28, otherwise my budget will go towards a 5dsr2... (spoiled by the v1)


----------



## slclick (Jul 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > My Prediction was for August 23, because they usually make the announcements on Tuesday or Wednesday. It may very well be made on Wednesday in some parts of the world, but Thursday US Time and date.
> ...



But maybe the new feature is time travel


----------



## TAF (Jul 22, 2016)

mclaren777 said:


> Announce: August 25
> Release: September 1
> 
> That would be ideal.



If that proves to be the case (Sept 1 available), that means that the cameras are already in the shipping containers and on their way to the US.

It takes 1-2 months for a high end product to travel from Japan to the US and then to the distribution locations for staging for delivery to retailers (the sailing time alone is 17 days in good weather, and can be twice that in bad weather).

Now they can use air freight for the first batch if they want to avoid any pre-release leaks, but that is very expensive. But it is ocean transit for mass shipping.

(Note: for low end things like toys coming from China the lead-time is more like 6 months - the products that will be the hit item for Christmas are already on the their, and no one knows which one will be the big success).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > My Prediction was for August 23, because they usually make the announcements on Tuesday or Wednesday. It may very well be made on Wednesday in some parts of the world, but Thursday US Time and date.
> ...



Yes, I got that backwards. Thursday in the Netherlands, where announcements are often made, Wednesday evening in the USA.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2016)

pvalpha said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > lino said:
> ...



I'd just like to say that when any of you buy a 100-120 mp 5DSR my brother Louie the welder will be waiting to take your orders for structural steel tripods. He'll have a package deal including a crane to get the thing into the back of your pick-up truck, and gyroscopes to keep the tripod steady while you are shooting.

Time for Canon to fish or cut bait? I'll never understand the gloom and doom. Numbers sell? Do you mean megapixels? Nawwwwww, performance sells.

If there are so many megapixels that a man can't handhold the camera and get a clean sharp shot, then what it the point of all those megapixels?


----------



## rocketsurgeon (Jul 22, 2016)

I am keen af for the mk iv.

This would be my perfect camera, so I'm very hopeful. They also took their sweet time, more than any of their other bodies, so here's to hoping it's because they perfected the dslr.


----------



## SchnauzerFace (Jul 22, 2016)

Given my current needs, a lot of my decision hinges on how it handles 4K. If it does 4K internal @ 60 fps, and it's also a significant overall upgrade from the 5diii, then I think I'm sold. 

I need a new camera pretty much yesterday, and I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a 1DXii. Obviously, Canon would never make the 5D IV so attractive that it could become a 1D killer ... but if I find the drawbacks aren't worth the $2,500 price difference, then I might just go with the 5D.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 22, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Not sure it was a blunder. Small, light, vastly better than the 24-105, faster (better T stop by far), mini-macro built-in. Not sure the 24-105 II could match that all, either worse IQ or much larger and heavier I'd expect. The Sigma 24-105 failed quickly. It weighed about as much as the 24-70 f/2.8 II!


----------



## tron (Jul 22, 2016)

pvalpha said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > lino said:
> ...


Maybe it will be 28Mp but I was basically answering to 36-42 which is not going to happen... (there is a 50Mp one....)


----------



## Talley (Jul 22, 2016)

Is anyone excited about the new 24-105? This means the older ones will drop some in value initially when many upgrade.... then come back up to hold their own.

Or it could mean that instead of the 500-550 range used they will now be 400-450 consistently.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 22, 2016)

Talley said:


> Is anyone excited about the new 24-105?


Yes! Of course! 
I want to see how a successor can perform.



> This means the older ones will drop some in value initially when many upgrade.... then come back up to hold their own.
> 
> Or it could mean that instead of the 500-550 range used they will now be 400-450 consistently.


Don't think so. 
I suppose the price of the new one will be significantly higher, no matter if purchased stand alone or as kit lens. 
So also the "white box" copies of a Mk II will be more expensive. 

I don't know if and how many people will upgrade at all, as long as they're not buying a new kit. 

So I see no reason for a huge second hand price drop for the Mk I.


----------



## slclick (Jul 22, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



I've owned all 3 of those lenses and the IQ of the Sigma was by far the best. The AF speed of the 24-70 f/4 was the best and my two copies of the Canon 24-105 varied greatly. The Siggy didn't sell well and was heavy but it was a marked improvement over the Canon version.


----------



## gsealy (Jul 22, 2016)

SchnauzerFace said:


> Given my current needs, a lot of my decision hinges on how it handles 4K. If it does 4K internal @ 60 fps, and it's also a significant overall upgrade from the 5diii, then I think I'm sold.
> 
> I need a new camera pretty much yesterday, and I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on a 1DXii. Obviously, Canon would never make the 5D IV so attractive that it could become a 1D killer ... but if I find the drawbacks aren't worth the $2,500 price difference, then I might just go with the 5D.



I think we see the same 4K architecture that is in the 1DxII. It's okay, but when you want to do more serious video work then it is lacking. It's 8 bit Motion JPG. which is a series of JPG files. My hope is that it supports external recording and therefore supports a better codec. That is the difference maker for me. Technology and price points are changing so fast that it is best to look at all options for the work that is to done. The 5DIII works well for me right now. I have 3 HD video options: internal recording with the standard options, external recording to an Atomos Ninja using ProRes, and internal raw recording with Magic Lantern. I use all of them depending on the situation. It would be great if the 5DIV could provide the same kind of flexibility in 4K. (Hopefully, Magic Lantern takes up the 5DIV at some point.) We will see.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 22, 2016)

Talley said:


> Is anyone excited about the new 24-105? This means the older ones will drop some in value initially when many upgrade.... then come back up to hold their own.
> 
> Or it could mean that instead of the 500-550 range used they will now be 400-450 consistently.



I am - because the existing solutions with 24mm and a reasonable tele = 100mm aren't satisfying to me. 24mm is ultrawide for me while 100mm is a good standard focal length (for me again). If this lens has "enough" close focus, 1:3 would be great, it will be the perfect allrounder.

Hopefully distortions are well controlled with the new one and contralight flares a rare thing ...


----------



## ehouli (Jul 22, 2016)

As for the 5D mk IV, more MP are not relevant to me, what I expect from this camera is that canon improves DR, noise handling and take the AA filter off. I know there is the 5Dsr but that's for really high mp count. The same resolution as the mk III and no AA filter is enough for most needs.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 22, 2016)

slclick said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



+1
I haven't owned any of them, but the reviews I've read indicate that the much newer Sigma 24-105mm Art Series is quite a bit better lens than the Canon 24-105mm. Especially at the wide end. Also, the Canon 24-70mm f/4L is a very good lens too based on what I've read and photo's I've seen taken with it. The macro function is especially, a "nice-to-have" feature.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 22, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> +1
> I haven't owned any of them, but the reviews I've read indicate that the much newer Sigma 24-105mm Art Series is quite a bit better lens than the Canon 24-105mm. Especially at the wide end. Also, the Canon 24-70mm f/4L is a very good lens too based on what I've read and photo's I've seen taken with it. The macro function is especially, a "nice-to-have" feature.



The 24-70 f/4L IS macro mode is outright gold for an 'oh by the way, it also does _this_', but its second selling point is its relatively small and light design. Though the current 24-105L is not terribly heavier than the 24-70 f/4L IS, but I wonder how much heavier with the II version will get in the pursuit of better IQ.

I'm torn on that. On one hand, the only truly sharp 24-105 I've seen is Sigma's, and it's heavier than the _24-70 f/2.8L II!_ But on the other hand, that 24-70 f/2.8L II was shockingly sharper than the I version and it lost weight in the process. Here's hoping Canon can pull that same rabbit out of the hat with the new 24-105L.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Jul 22, 2016)

While I'm looking forward to the new 24-105 "L" (I'll wait a year or so for the price to settle in and for it to show up either as a white box or refurbished), I'm always perplexed by those who think the original is inferior to the Sigma.

[quote author=The Digital Picture] 
The bottom line is that I could be very happy with either of these lenses as my sole general purpose zoom and that they are more similar than different.

From a wide open aperture sharpness perspective, the Sigma performs better in the mid and peripheral areas of the image circle at 24mm through 28mm. The two lenses are nearly equivalent from 35mm through 70mm. The Canon is sharper at 105mm...Sigma wins the 24mm contest and Canon wins at 105mm.

But that's at f/4. Stop down to f/5.6, and you'll be hard pressed to find a difference in sharpness between these lenses....

The Sigma focuses more quietly than the Canon, but the Canon focuses a bit faster than the Sigma... The Canon lens is lighter and slightly smaller – and is weather sealed.[/quote]


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 22, 2016)

slclick said:


> I'm more excited by the 24-105 Mk2!


Hopefully it will adopt similar formula to the 24-70mm f4L IS with 35mm extra reach and 4-stops IS


----------



## Guillaume GLEIZE (Jul 23, 2016)

What is horrible for me is to think about all those 4K and more video options I don't care but that will increase the price of the future 5D4 ... ARRRGG! But I suppose this is the price to pay for a "general" camera?


----------



## tpatana (Jul 23, 2016)

Shut up and take my money.


----------



## Buck (Jul 23, 2016)

For everyone complaining that a file size of 32-36 MP is too much, go into the menu and change the settings to a medium or small file size, problem solved. I shoot sports with my 5d3, so I want more fps ( not always compatable with more MPs) and better high end iso.
I would like to see more file size options than just L, M or S.


----------



## tron (Jul 23, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Talley said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone excited about the new 24-105?
> ...


I agree. Canon latest new version lenses come with higher prices (see 24-70, 70-200 2.8, 100-400) so there cannot be a significant price drop for the older versions.


----------



## vscd (Jul 23, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> [...]pixel size is pretty much irrelevant[...]



No, it's the only thing which counts afterall. Really.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 23, 2016)

Guillaume GLEIZE said:


> What is horrible for me is to think about all those 4K and more video options I don't care but that will increase the price of the future 5D4 ... ARRRGG! But I suppose this is the price to pay for a "general" camera?



Running the risk of repeating myself, but video features are actually more likely to make the camera *less* expensive due to the market segment for whom it would be a no-go without. More end buyers results in lower cost/unit of development, tooling, etc.


----------



## padam (Jul 23, 2016)

No matter what features and improvements will be thrown in, the starting price will be roughly the same as with the Mark III, around 3500$ for the body.


----------



## tron (Jul 23, 2016)

padam said:


> No matter what features and improvements will be thrown in, the starting price will be roughly the same as with the Mark III, around 3500$ for the body.


+1 Exactly. Plus the a large number of buyers make the camera successful but I am not sure about making it less expensive. To the contrary if there are many buyers Canon does not have to lower the price. Check the opposite where they decreased the price of 5Ds which had limited success relative to 5DsR. But of course successful sales increase profits and ensure the next iteration of the camera.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 24, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Guillaume GLEIZE said:
> 
> 
> > What is horrible for me is to think about all those 4K and more video options I don't care but that will increase the price of the future 5D4 ... ARRRGG! But I suppose this is the price to pay for a "general" camera?
> ...



We go through this with many new CR readers: they don't seem to get the fact that the cost to add video to a modern SLR is nearly zero, and lack of video will undermine sales, driving up per-unit costs. Most of the anti-video crowd learned this lesson from the Nikon Df fiasco.


----------



## tron (Jul 24, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Guillaume GLEIZE said:
> ...


As far as I am concerned I didn't spoke against video. I have spoken against a major price increase due to video features. As a hyperbole I reversed what another member said to explain that different people have different needs and anyway it is a stills camera with video features and not the opposite...


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 24, 2016)

tron said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



Can you provide examples?


----------



## tron (Jul 24, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...


Sorry wrong thread (but correct context). I was talking about:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30326.msg609344#msg609344

where a member was willing to pay 5000$ for a 5D4 with advanced video features.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 24, 2016)

tron said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



I don't know that it's significant for one person to say they'd pay extra for "pro" video features. The only question I consider significant is whether Canon increases the price for a normal 5-series body with "pro" video. Consensus, so far, has been that they would not do that because they want to protect their cinema line.


----------



## aa_angus (Jul 24, 2016)

It's already been said, but my fingers are crossed for no articulating/tilting screen. It's really not that difficult to crouch down to take a photo. If it really is difficult for you, it's probably time to consider changes to your health rather than expecting camera manufacturers to accomodate your laziness. I like my cameras robust and weather-sealed, without moving parts.

Also, why don't DSLRs ever have focus points across the entire frame? Why is this seemingly simple-to-implement feature limited to mirrorless cameras? Some of the Sony cams have 300+ points. Obviously this is far too many as it must take forever scrolling to the one you want, but 61af points all grouped in the middle of the frame seems archaic for 2016.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 24, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> It's really not that difficult to crouch down to take a photo. If it really is difficult for you, it's probably time to consider changes to your health rather than expecting camera manufacturers to accomodate your laziness. I like my cameras robust and weather-sealed, without moving parts.


You must be very young and have no children. Otherwise, you'd know that yours is a very parochial assertion. Age catches up with all of us. Some can still crouch down in their 80's, others have problems much earlier. Even those who can may not wish to put knees down in mud (or worse) to get that perfect angle. This doesn't even take into consideration the ability to shoot over crowds. It's a convenience feature, and in certain circumstances it's a huge convenience.



> Also, why don't DSLRs ever have focus points across the entire frame? Why is this seemingly simple-to-implement feature limited to mirrorless cameras?


I suggest you do some basic reading on phase detection vs. contrast detection autofocus systems, then the answer will be fairly obvious.


----------



## slclick (Jul 24, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> It's already been said, but my fingers are crossed for no articulating/tilting screen. It's really not that difficult to crouch down to take a photo. If it really is difficult for you, it's probably time to consider changes to your health rather than expecting camera manufacturers to accomodate your laziness. I like my cameras robust and weather-sealed, without moving parts.
> 
> Also, why don't DSLRs ever have focus points across the entire frame? Why is this seemingly simple-to-implement feature limited to mirrorless cameras? Some of the Sony cams have 300+ points. Obviously this is far too many as it must take forever scrolling to the one you want, but 61af points all grouped in the middle of the frame seems archaic for 2016.



Ground level macro work, done by the most limber and youthful (Or middle aged and semi flexible as myself) would benefit from a flippy screen. The 6D2 will have it, no need to get your Under Armor or Depends in a bunch over this


----------



## saveyourmoment (Jul 24, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> It's already been said, but my fingers are crossed for no articulating/tilting screen. It's really not that difficult to crouch down to take a photo. If it really is difficult for you, it's probably time to consider changes to your health rather than expecting camera manufacturers to accomodate your laziness. I like my cameras robust and weather-sealed, without moving parts.



Agree! Anybody know the canon angel finder? Thats how you look through your lense from above! Serious macroshooting has to be tethered anyway. I dont want to focusstack with this tiny lcd in the back. No chance.


----------



## mehaue (Jul 24, 2016)

If there is 4k60 with good quality and internal recording I will be sold. Video is going to take a very important role in my work and with 4k I will be able to crop reasonably well and have good 1080p output at the end of the day.
This would be an instant preorder.


----------



## George D. (Jul 24, 2016)

I think it's high time some [CR3] spec comes in... This is not some classified top secret, it's just a camera. 

Or I'm starting to wonder whether Canon is afraid of 1DX2 user backlash during the Olympics in case 5D4 leaks some better performance here and there. So ...no news until Aug.21st!


----------



## aa_angus (Jul 24, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 24, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...


There are professionals who shoot weddings every weekend with 60D's and 70D's. There are others who say any true pro should buy nothing less than a 1-series (and a second for backup, and 5-series are for emergency backup only). You've told us how you use your camera, and I'm glad for you that you're getting a lot of work. I also respect that you want your equipment to be robust. However, I think Canon makes their feature decisions based on the overall market, not on a few; i.e., if 10% of 5D-bodies are bought by people like you, and 90% by enthusiasts who want a flip-screen on it, the money will point the way. Also, while I don't shoot the way you do, I've hung my 60D and 70D around my neck on many miles of uneven trail, and the screen has never opened when I didn't want it to. The only damage risk is to drop it when you have opened the screen yourself. And regarding weather sealing, the screen joint can probably be made at least as water-resistant as the lens mount and dials.

If Canon wants to add a flip screen to the 5D you can bet it'll be pro-grade.


----------



## JoseB (Jul 24, 2016)

I suggest a little exercise:
If you wear glasses with progressive lenses, try to look thru the viewfinder at a level below the waist level. It's easy don't you think?
If you do not have such glasses, ask a friend that do. And don't forget to record his comments...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2016)

saveyourmoment said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > It's already been said, but my fingers are crossed for no articulating/tilting screen. It's really not that difficult to crouch down to take a photo. If it really is difficult for you, it's probably time to consider changes to your health rather than expecting camera manufacturers to accomodate your laziness. I like my cameras robust and weather-sealed, without moving parts.
> ...



That does not mean that for ground level shots, perhaps angled up that you will not have to crouch or even lay down. I've had the canon angle finder, its a poor compromise, I sold it.


----------



## slclick (Jul 24, 2016)

saveyourmoment said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > It's already been said, but my fingers are crossed for no articulating/tilting screen. It's really not that difficult to crouch down to take a photo. If it really is difficult for you, it's probably time to consider changes to your health rather than expecting camera manufacturers to accomodate your laziness. I like my cameras robust and weather-sealed, without moving parts.
> ...



I take offense to your use of the word 'serious'. I shoot macro and do not stack. It makes my work no less 'serious' than anyone else's.


----------



## gsealy (Jul 24, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



"Convenience features (which detract from robustness) are best kept for cameras not replied upon by professionals. "

What robustness is being detracted with a flip screen? Maybe the guy just likes to hear himself talk. Don't know. I have used flip screens on other cameras, and in certain situations they are extremely handy to have. The screen is configured in such a way that the hard side can be flipped outward to protect the LCD. It can be turned the opposite way so that we have pretty much what we have in the 5DIII now. And then it can be extended and tilted for those awkward shots, either high or low. I would say that is fairly robust solution.


----------



## aa_angus (Jul 25, 2016)

"Convenience features (which detract from robustness) are best kept for cameras not replied upon by professionals. "

What robustness is being detracted with a flip screen? Maybe the guy just likes to hear himself talk. Don't know.  I have used flip screens on other cameras, and in certain situations they are extremely handy to have. The screen is configured in such a way that the hard side can be flipped outward to protect the LCD. It can be turned the opposite way so that we have pretty much what we have in the 5DIII now. And then it can be extended and tilted for those awkward shots, either high or low. I would say that is fairly robust solution. 
[/quote]

I suggest you buy a 60/70D, as they have the floppy screen that you so desire.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 25, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> I suggest you buy a 60/70D, as they have the floppy screen that you so desire.



60D/70D are crop-sensor cameras; I think the point is that many people may want a camera with a full-frame sensor that has a flip screen. The most obvious candidates are the 6D and 5D series.


----------



## aa_angus (Jul 25, 2016)

gsealy said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...





What robustness is is being detracted from a flip screen? Ah, the 6mm thick lcd panel dangling off the side of the camera?


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 25, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> What robustness is is being detracted from a flip screen? Ah, the 6mm thick lcd panel dangling off the side of the camera?


No professional who needs a robust camera will ever buy a DSLR: when the lens isn't connected, all kind of dirt gets inside when working in a dusty enviroment, or even worse: water gets in if it's raining. No amount of sealing etc. can stop that.


???


----------



## aa_angus (Jul 25, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > What robustness is is being detracted from a flip screen? Ah, the 6mm thick lcd panel dangling off the side of the camera?
> ...




I'm not sure what you're driving at, at all. You seem confused. Changing lenses is an essential part of being a photographer. Flip screens are for mobile phones of yesteryear.


----------



## Proscribo (Jul 25, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...


That's my point. Why would any sane person who needs a robust camera use a DSLR, when it fails every time when changing lens in (heavy) rain for example.


???


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 25, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> What robustness is is being detracted from a flip screen? Ah, the 6mm thick lcd panel dangling off the side of the camera?



The two key facts you seem to be looking past:


The lcd screen doesn't dangle off the side if you don't open it intentionally: the mechanism keeps it firmly in place.
The flip screen, when closed, is far less likely to compromise the system than the lens mount (huge hole) or dials (sealing)

A flip screen probably does not significantly compromise the robustness of the body unless you're willfully harsh with your equipment.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 25, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > What robustness is is being detracted from a flip screen? Ah, the 6mm thick lcd panel dangling off the side of the camera?
> ...



Hmmm.... To me LensRentals solved the ıssue. Based on theır massıve rental busıness they see no more faılures wıth flıp screens than fıxed screens. Sınce the ıncreased damage rısk thus seems to be an ırratıonal and ıl-ınformed fear I personally prefer havıng the added utılıty a flıp screen adds to any camera ıncludıng my next FF DSLR.


----------



## midluk (Jul 25, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Hmmm.... To me LensRentals solved the ıssue. Based on theır massıve rental busıness they see no more faılures wıth flıp screens than fıxed screens. Sınce the ıncreased damage rısk thus seems to be an ırratıonal and ıl-ınformed fear I personally prefer havıng the added utılıty a flıp screen adds to any camera ıncludıng my next FF DSLR.


With that sorted out, the main problem remaining are the buttons left of the screen of the 5D series cameras that would have to go somewhere else.


----------



## slclick (Jul 25, 2016)

5D series will have no flippy, end of discussion

6D series has many of us hoping for one, no promises there however. But that is a much more relevant discussion and the funny thing is there are multiple threads related to it and the 6D possibilities bring much more tolerant and mature debate.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 26, 2016)

slclick said:


> I'm more excited by the 24-105 Mk2!


Me too!


----------



## tron (Jul 26, 2016)

So there is a CR3 that there will be a 5DMkIV announcement with a CR1 feature list ;D Excellent


----------



## TAF (Jul 27, 2016)

Proscribo said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > What robustness is is being detracted from a flip screen? Ah, the 6mm thick lcd panel dangling off the side of the camera?
> ...




And yet the Nikonos, which managed to solve all those problems, didn't really sell that well.

(I had one for just the above cited reasons - best beach camera ever)

Where's the digital version!

Come on, Canon, one-up your cross country rival with their own concept reimagined.


----------



## colorblinded (Jul 27, 2016)

Vivid Color said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm more excited by the 24-105 Mk2!
> ...


I love my 24-105 but if they make noticeable improvements, I could see upgrading.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jul 30, 2016)

Silverstream said:


> Andrew Davies Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful news !! Just in time for most of the wedding season to have passed for haha!
> ...



I for one will like to see EVF, GPS, built in wifi backward CF and Cfast slot or even a miro sd slot making it the first camera with 3 slots for cards, the time is now not another 5 years, and zebras in the menu more focus point not that i care about it, i never use all the focus points anyway. what do you shoot for you to be going so high in iso 1/2000 of a sec at 6:50pm and latter on a 400mm 5.6?


----------



## Lenscracker (Jul 31, 2016)

I am 72. I have great difficulty taking low angle photos. I do a lot of macro in the field. The only solution for me was to buy a new Pentax K1 with their 100 mm macro. I have a complete stable of Canon professional equipment which I use most of the time. Until they come out with 5D that has a robust tilt screen like the Pentax I will not upgrade my 5D3.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 5, 2016)

This... this whole flip screen discussion has real potential to become hilarious in a few weeks. 

Those who want it have great reasons for it... and they may be rewarded. 

Those who don't want it (or claim they don't want it)... may also be rewarded in their wishes to not have it... BUT they also may feel penalized by it at first... then retract their comments... which is the funny part to me. "I don't want this or that feature because I think I won't like it". 

Only time will tell. I, for one, welcome a flip screen. It's been proven to work on MANY different Canon models from powershots to EOS's... other brands as well. I don't see a stream of cameras heading in for repairs due to it. 

The comment about button relocation - yes, it's possible that the buttons will need a new home, BUT... there's few limitations on what features could be placed on a flip-panel - let's face it, most of us are carrying a button-rich device in our pockets every day in our smart-phones. Even if you don't like the idea of capacitive touch-buttons (which I can understand by the way)... Traditional electro/mechanical buttons are pretty easy components to add these days as the electronic parts inside the body are very small... I don't think it's unreasonable, should a flip screen be added, to locate a set of buttons on the screen side (And on the back for that matter). 

There's a plus, at least from my vantage point as I've used the G1X and found the flip screen to be very sturdy and also very useful - is that you can flip the screen to the blank side and fully protect it from scratching, from bumps/bruises etc while in a pack/bag. 

My vote is for flip screen... but my vote doesn't count, and neither to most of the others on here.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 7, 2016)

noms78 said:


> If announcement date is August 25, 2016. When is likely release/availability date?



Given Canon's track record a week or two (at the most). Availability may be limited though in the beginning (this sometimes happens) even if I expect they will have all the 5DIV's you want ready in stock.


----------



## TAF (Aug 14, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> noms78 said:
> 
> 
> > If announcement date is August 25, 2016. When is likely release/availability date?
> ...



Assuming you're asking the question about the US or Europe (not Asia), once announced the cameras will be in short supply for a few months until local inventory catches up.

Most likely, Canon will air freight the initial (small) batches to their warehouse right before the announcement. Then, once the 'cone of silence' has been broken, they can ship large quantities by sea (container, ship much cheaper than air).

But remember, a shipping container from Japan takes approximately 18 days to get to the US in summer (good weather), and longer to Europe. In winter that can double (or worse).

A standard container ship travels at 15 knots in good weather, slower in bad. It is approximately 6000 nautical miles from Japan to Los Angeles (the usual container port on the US west coast). Do the math.

Those toys you buy in early December for your kids for Christmas? They were shipped in June (or earlier).

A really excellent book is "The Box", which is the history of the development of the shipping container. It is a fascinating read, and it explains how drastically the world was changed by this innovation (you'll never look at the movie "On the Waterfront" the same after reading 'The Box').


----------

